# operation flashpoint 2



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

hers some in game footage
looks great really looking forward to this game 
anyone else


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

awesome

loved the orig - cant wait for this!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

gonna be good, the first one was great


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.shopto.net/PC/GAMES/PCOP04-Operation Flashpoint 2: Dragon Rising.html

£18 pre-order :thumb:


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

hope it comes out then and not later 

god damn rumours


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2009)

Does everyone know the story behing Operation Flashpoint and ARMA? ARMA 1 & 2 is the original developers (Bohemia Interactive) of Operation Flashpoint, whereas Operation Flashpoint 2: DR has new developers (Codemasters) and carries the Operation Flashpoint "name" only. The rest of the game is all brand new!

With this is mind it would be logical to consider ARMA if you liked the original Operation Flashpoint, but with me, i'm still going for Operation Flashpoint 2: DR as opposed to ARMA, just because of the level of detail that Codemasters have gone into to ensure it is a success. I just hope it is!

Tys.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

4th september now


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2009)

^^ Where did you hear that mate?

Tys.


----------

